# german volume training?



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

guys,

been on the llayne norton phat routine for the past 3 months now, and looking to change to a new program.

heard a little bit about 'german volume training'

as anyone on here done it? if so do you recommend it?

cheers.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

It's supposed to be very good , and is something I'm going to look into for future use, here is a link with some info.http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/luis13.htm


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

and another http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/german-volume-training-for-shocking-muscle-growth.html


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

its a a long boring routine imo, works well on aas but as a natty you will probably over train after 4-8weeks

a guy on t-nation made his version of it called optimised volume trainig i will try and hunt it out so you can compare and see which you like....


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

optimised volume training vs german volume training

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/optimized_volume_training


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

stone14 said:


> its a a long boring routine imo, works well on aas but as a natty you will probably over train after 4-8weeks
> 
> a guy on t-nation made his version of it called optimised volume trainig i will try and hunt it out so you can compare and see which you like....


Long and boring I can handle, it's the result's I was interested in that got me looking at doing it, I'm currently on cycle to, have you tried it out personally and is it something you would rate.

Cheers for the link to.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ive done something similar to poliquins version mixed with Wendler 531 and was great.

Its not sexy on paper, but it works


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

In simple terms what is it exactly?

In work, will look at the links later.


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

im looking for something that is going to tone up my muscle/make them harder. as ive been doing alot of strength training which has packed on soft mass if that makes sense....will look into the optimised volume training and german volume training options i reckon


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Breeny said:


> Long and boring I can handle, it's the result's I was interested in that got me looking at doing it, I'm currently on cycle to, have you tried it out personally and is it something you would rate.
> 
> Cheers for the link to.


it works but you need to be on cycle imo and because of the high volume chances are you can get weaker if you over train, depending on what aas your running, i ran it for a few weeks and was sick to death of it its soo boring in the same position for your whole workout lol. imo its no more effective than any other routine, i prefer 5x5 routines.

i think a good bulk aas cycle and slin you will do well in GVT, but i prefer 5x5 or the OVT from t-nation


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

right, i was looking at doing the german volume training because i thought it would be good to lean up and keep muscle mass while losing fat? so you guys are saying unless im on roids theres no point?

do you know of any good workout plans to get leaner with more reps etc?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

kilmarnocklad where do you train mate ?? im working up there for a few weeks and have been training at bodypower gym in garston i think its called, you know anywhere better ??


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> In simple terms what is it exactly?
> 
> In work, will look at the links later.


German volume training is simply 10 sets with 10 reps each set on every movement you do.


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> kilmarnocklad where do you train mate ?? im working up there for a few weeks and have been training at bodypower gym in garston i think its called, you know anywhere better ??


hey buddy, im training at fitness first in kilmarnock town? you mean the gym in galston buddy? nahh wouldnt go there...fitness first is best bud


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i went from a 5x5 programme to GVT a while back.

did not like it.

it just felt wrong having to lower the weight so much just to be able to get the 10x10 out so i quit.

it did give incredible doms tho!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kilmarnocklad said:


> hey buddy, im training at fitness first in kilmarnock town? you mean the gym in galston buddy? nahh wouldnt go there...fitness first is best bud


yeah mate galston lol... its ok there is enough weight there and all that just wondered where you went to. trouble is you cant paygo at FF


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate galston lol... its ok there is enough weight there and all that just wondered where you went to. trouble is you cant paygo at FF


ah yeah mate your probably better off with the galston one then if its pay as you go kinda thing.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> i went from a 5x5 programme to GVT a while back.
> 
> did not like it.
> 
> ...


dont lower the weight then !!!

your first session is determining the weight so its difficult to judge but just continue to do what you can until you cant do no more, then when you get to 10 x 10 up the weight and go again !!! if your getting above 80 reps then keep weight same until you reach 100 reps

if your getting to 100 reps easily up the weight next session , its pretty simple really and its always progressive X


----------

